

Show HN: WhatsNew – Show your users new features since their last visit - gnufied
https://whatsnew.io/?hn

======
cabalamat
When I come to a website and see a pop-up box in the middle, I reflexively
delete it without reading it. Is it possible to have the feed go directly in
the main web page instead?

~~~
prateekdayal
Hey cabalamat! We will be rolling out our next version in a couple of days
which will have different options for showing the updates. One of them will be
to embed an inline widget in your page to show the updates. That can be put up
on the main page.

------
tjohns
Nice idea. One piece of feedback though: I'd rather see a list of _actual
features_ , rather than a list of blog posts.

In this implementation, I'd have to click through to each individual blog post
to figure out everything that's changed.

~~~
dualogy
From what I can tell, this is just a script that presents whatever RSS feed
you throw at it (for a fee, no less! ;)

So presumably the solution would be to point it to something like
"rssfeed.php?category=newfeatures" or some such custom concoction.

------
dominic_cocch
Cool idea and it looks very nice. After scrolling for a bit the first things I
wanted to know were "How much?", which you have covered, and "Can I see a demo
site?", which seems to be missing.

It would also be cool to have options other than an immediate modal, like a
what's new link with a red circle containing the number of new features. Click
the link and then show the modal.

------
goatcurious
I like how Meetup does it: <http://www.meetup.com/whats_new/?offset=80>

------
mazsa
Submitted 9 days ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5773895>

~~~
peterjancelis
That was by a user, not the team itself. Now they are ready to launch.

------
bliker
Love the idea. But I prefer to implement it myself to tailor it myself using
some implemented functionalities.

But thank you!

~~~
prateekdayal
Do you have anything specific in mind that you find missing? We just launched
and we are hungry for feedback to improve.

Also, we have a JS API that lets you customize quite a bit -
<https://whatsnew.io/docs>. Thanks!

~~~
andypants
You should be able to query for just the data with the JS API. Not everybody
wants to use an overlay. Maybe I want to show it inside a box in my layout. Or
maybe provide different preset templates for displaying the data.

~~~
ashastry
We have plans to open up the API more and provide callbacks to handle these
requirements

------
kristaps
Probably a typo: the large plan on the pricing page shows "10,00,000", was it
supposed to be "1,000,000" or "10,000,000"

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for pointing this out. It was supposed to be 1,000,000. We have fixed
it now.

------
onion2k
I get an "undefined is not an object" TypeError in Safari on OSX.

------
jonny_eh
This a great idea! I just wonder how users will react.

~~~
coherentpony
Personally, if I see a pop-up then I close the page.

"Download our mobile app."

"Give us feedback."

"What's new."

No. If I want to know what's knew, I'll click a "What's new?" link. Put it at
the top of the page and make it obvious, but not so obvious that it feels like
it wants to move in with me.

~~~
prateekdayal
Hey coherentpony! This is a direction we want to pursue. We will be adding
this very soon (and let you pick between a few styles). We have some big ideas
and this is just our MVP. Thanks!

